# Antibiotics & sperm



## Mrs_H

Hi, 
I was wondering if you could advise, I am awaiting AF to start my 1st cycle of IVF, my clinic don’t DR so it would happen quite quickly, 
However my problem is my husband has his wisdom teeth removed the other day last Friday under sedation, he has since suffered from an infection and was told it’s more likely to be gastroenteritis, he has been given  Ciprofloxacin tablets  and a co-codamol my question is will this effect his sperm ? 

I think I was told antibiotics could kill a man’s sperm I may be wrong, so I am worried to go ahead if my husbands sperm Is not going to be any good ? 

Any advise would be very welcomed! ~ Awaiting clinic to call but it’s driving me a little mad not knowing and I can’t find anything on the net 

thank you 
Sara xxx


----------



## Ruth

The short term use of antibiotics shouldn't affect his sperm quality but I would always advise double checking with your own clinic to see what their advice is.

Ruth


----------



## Mrs_H

Thank you Ruth, Sadly my consultant had gone by the time i got to speak to the clinic however i should be able to find out tomorrow, 

thanks again 
Saraxx


----------

